# What size microspoon ?



## John3006 (Oct 7, 2008)

I want to order some of the microspoons in varios colors and see there are various sizes For those that use these spoons, what size is typically used for panfish ...small or mini? Also, do you typically use split shot above the spoon to get it down or do they weight enough? Thanks.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

John3006 said:


> I want to order some of the microspoons in varios colors and see there are various sizes For those that use these spoons, what size is typically used for panfish ...small or mini? Also, do you typically use split shot above the spoon to get it down or do they weight enough? Thanks.


Seriously, get some of them all. I get gills on the mini's, crappies on the small and medium, and eyes on the large. I slow troll and drift for the eyes and crappies and fish the mini under a bobber for the gills. The spoons are priced so you can get a good assortment of them. Most guys add a splitshot above them when casting or trolling.


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

I like the large size (which isn't very big!) because it casts quite easy on 4# test. The small & mini sizes,tho, are easily picked up by any size fish and can be fluttered below a float or cast with small split shots.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a large assortment in different sizes and colors..I love them... as Chaunc said it all..I always put a split shot from 12 to 24 inches above..Even caught a northern on the large size one ..Only about 24 ins. JIM....CL....:F


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

would ice fishing spoons work? check,em out on catfishconnection, under ice fishing lures.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

boonecreek said:


> would ice fishing spoons work? check,em out on catfishconnection, under ice fishing lures.


k&e tackle, big 6 , hook size 6, red, orange, chartreuse, green, quantity 24. teardrop 9/16", nickel back, flourresent paint front/w single dot eye. for 20.00 bucks.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

plus a lot of different kinds.


----------

